# Joey's Weed - Apollo 11 F2's



## LLCoolBud (Nov 22, 2007)

First heres what he had to say about it.




> *Apollo 11 F2*
> Indoor / Outdoor
> These are F2 seeds made from the best females and males of Apollo 11. The Brothers Grimm are the originators of this strain and it has gotten a lot of good reviews over the years. It has a better yield than C99 with a more mellow giggly type of high. Here is what is said about Apollo 11. This indoor hybrid has a high calyx/leaf ratio & finishes flowering in 7 weeks or less. Our big-yielding, lemon-scented female clone named "Genius" because of her CLEAR, energetic, thought-provoking high was crossed with a robust Cinderella 99 male to create Apollo Eleven. Expect some variation among individuals. The best females are short, heavily branched plants with multitudes of dense, resinous bud sites - perfect for SCROG. The smoke has a sweet citrus flavour. The high is UP & HAPPY. The picture up top is a few buds on one of the females. It does have a very mild tropical fruit smell. It smokes smooth and has a great high. I think you will be very happy with this one.
> Indoor       flowering: 7weeks.



I grew this strain on a balcony and then finished it under a 150w HPS for as long as i could. I Cut the plant and dried the nuggets on newspaper for 4 days moving them around once and a while then i cured them in a airtight container for 2.5-3 weeks. THe buds are medium dense with above average crystal coverage. The high is the best part of this weed its an energetic rush up high instead of being knocked sown into a chair you are uplifted and feeling like you could run the mile..or not hahah. Its a veyr nice change and im sure many of you are wodnering about the taste well let me say this is one of the most interesting favors ive ever had its a trpical medly they sticks on the palate after the bong rip. Over all Id rate this weed a 8 because of how vigoris the seeds are and flowering with little to no light this baby packed on the flowers while my rather large Huron bush barly produced any flowers on the balcony. Over all its a good strain nice high but its extremely fun to mix with other types of bud to mix the buzz.


----------



## lyfr (Nov 22, 2007)

looks good,wish i had some now


----------



## LLCoolBud (Feb 1, 2008)

Same man I really went fast I only got like 11 grams but it defiantly was the best strain ive grown to date wish i has some more now.:hubba:


----------



## mero (Feb 2, 2008)

i think i just found my strain! 

wher can u get it from ? 

thanksss


----------



## LLCoolBud (Feb 2, 2008)

Hempdepot carrays Joeys Weeds Stuff. Its really different type of high not couch lock feel at all but but nice clear top of the head high.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 27, 2008)

Just started a grow of this myself, the buzz description seems right up my alley 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33298


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2008)

Some of my first grows were with Joey Weed seeds--C99 and Apollo 11 (back in the old Heaven's Stairway days).  I really liked the high from the Apollo, too, an up energetic high without the paranoia that some people experience with C99.  It is easy to grow, clones well, and is really a great producer.  I generally got about 4 ozs per plant.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds encouraging Goddess, hope you'll follow along with my grow!


----------

